# Fallston, MD - Merlin #12693 - PTS



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

The Humane Society of Harford County, Inc.

Merlin - Available 6/21/10 
*ID #:* 12693
*Age:* 6 Years
*Sex:* Male
*Breed:* Shepherd Mix
*Color:* Black/Tan
*Description:* 


*Contact [email protected] for more info.*
HSHC - 2208 Connolly Road, Fallston, MD 21047
410-836-1090​


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AW, I saw his pic on the shelter site today. Such a sad face. I know this shelter tries to place PBs themselves, before seeking rescue. They do, however euth. for space, should it become necessary. If anyone is interested, I could go meet him. He isn't available until 6-21, so I guess meet him next week? Don't know his story. Maybe he was a stray and will be reclaimed. I will keep an eye on him.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

bump for merlin Older GSD's don't get adopted here I have pulled several as a matter of fact I have one here !!! please check on him! There are two gsd's there now


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Houdini returned to Owner!

Merlin still there, just have to scroll thru the pages (he's on a different page now)


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I emailed Blaine, at the shelter. Have to run errands this morning. I will try calling the shelter later.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Still trying to get information on this boy. Hoping for a call back. Haven't forgotten about him.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I am on vacation I will go see this boy wed after I return home I have a good relationship with the shelter manager and have pulled quite a few gsd's from this shelter and vol there when I can.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

any news on MERLIN?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I got an email back from Rachel, at the shelter. She gave me no additional information about Merlin. She said the shelter became full over the weekend and they would like to get Merlin into rescue. She has contacted MAGSR, but was unsure if they would be able to take him. She asked that we spread the word that Merlin needs rescue. This shelter does euth. for space. If 4dognight can visit him Wednesday, they would be great. If not, please let me know and I will try to get there before I go on vacation.

Jan


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I recieved info .He may not get along with all dogs.....I will spend some time with him and see what is up I won't be home till late tonight. If he is dog aggressive I cannot take him as I have 5 dogs two old guys. I hope merlin behaves himself


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I hope so too. Fingers crossed. Thank you for checking on him.
Jan


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I went to see this boy today He is georgous!! The picture does not do him justice!! I believe he is much younger than 6 maybe 3?? He has NO leash manners ,loves a ball and does give kisses. I did the usual stuff, looked in mouth ,pulled tail ,picked up feet No problem. I did not test for any food aggression.He was put in a kennel with another male,unneutered GSD and of course the had at it. When he was walked by all the dogs in the kennels he sniffed and stuck his nose thru the wire but no lundging and growling.(even at the wild barking dogs) I think he would be OK with other dogs. My rescue is on 0 intake and so are the others. I told them to contact me when 0 hour came and I would do something. Meanwhile I will go visit him and work him a little . It was so hot today we only went in the enclousure for about ten min the rest of the time I sat with him in the shade. I will take some pictures. Adoptions are way down at this shelter and they have him in a run alone. If any rescues are interested please pm me and I can pull and have him vetted.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You are wonderful. Bless you for going to see him on a day as hot as today. He sounds like an awesome boy. Anyone? Please!!!!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

bump for Merlin


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I called to get Merlin I was worried He bit a kennel worker. He will lose his life. I am so sad He was there too long and I believed he was kennel stressed RIP n peace sweet boy


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, poor baby.........so sad


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

but if anyone has anything up their sleeve...maybe call and try...get more insight on what happened...anything..I don't believe he is dead yet!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Tried to call to find out more. They are not picking up the phone, they never do. It takes them days to return phone calls, if ever.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I spoke to the adoptions coord. I had offered to foster for them untill I could find him a home or get him into rescue. MA thanks for posting the pics. He did not deservie to die He just needed a job This shelter is hot no air and he was in a back kennel. I loved him from the moment I saw him 

Merlin I am sorry I failed you I should have taken you the day I first met you........


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

this is so sad to hear about Melin, GODSPEED pretty boy


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

4dognight said:


> I spoke to the adoptions coord. I had offered to foster for them untill I could find him a home or get him into rescue. MA thanks for posting the pics. He did not deservie to die He just needed a job This shelter is hot no air and he was in a back kennel. I loved him from the moment I saw him
> 
> Merlin I am sorry I failed you I should have taken you the day I first met you........


Please don't beat yourself up - easier said than done I know, but the cards were stacked against him the moment he bit the kennel worker. People don't realize that GSD's do poorly in shelters, they get stressed out and react in ways they most likely would not under normal circumstances. You cared about him, and were kind enough to offer to foster him - and that was a wonderful thing. I wish the outcome had been different - but don't blame yourself, you were the good guy here.....RIP dear Merlin, run free in a better place.....
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

